# Great site for 'free' patterns



## ernai (Apr 7, 2011)

Free patterns available on this site from newborn through to child adult - male/female; bags afghans shawls - it's got the lot

http://www.kraemeryarns.com


----------



## Sarah KW (Mar 31, 2011)

Thanks I will check it out.


----------



## applegranny (Mar 29, 2011)

Thank you for posting .
Nice to see a new one. 
Lots of nice shawls there.


----------



## Sallyflymi (Mar 12, 2011)

Thanks for the great link. Have bookmarked this page. Will have to check out their yarns also.


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

Hi Thanks for the link - some great patterns x


----------



## Janet.Sar (Jun 29, 2011)

It has some beautiful hats, gloves, shawls and bags


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Thanks! I can always use more bookmarks!


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing . Will check it out soon .


----------



## DJTK (Apr 23, 2011)

Thanks for sharing . Will check it out soon .


----------



## dragondrummer (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great patterns. Love finding new sites. :thumbup:


----------



## tamarque (Jan 21, 2011)

some nice patterns. the one that got me was the pumpkin. i am wanting to get a booth at the garlic festival --if i am not too late this year. you need to have a garlic theme in your work. this pumpkin can look like a garlic if done small and with long green top leaves. such a timely link--thanx


----------



## knitgirl389 (Mar 14, 2011)

thanks love seeing new links


----------



## Joaniva (Jul 6, 2011)

Thank you ernai I printed pattern for the towel. This place is not far from me and I had never heard of Kraemer yarn . Thanks again.


----------



## nitchik (May 30, 2011)

Great patterns, thanks!


----------



## Pocahontas (Apr 15, 2011)

I know there aren't supposed to be any dumb questions, but how do you 'bookmark'? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Dory (May 4, 2011)

Thanks for sharing this site. I have already printed out several patterns.


----------



## omadoma (Feb 7, 2011)

Thank you Ernai ~ this is good. I too love the pumpkin. The farmer's market bag is great. I love these sites with something for everyone!
Sher


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thanks for the site and the knitting retreat sounds like fun.


----------



## karhyunique (Feb 21, 2011)

Thank you for the link I've found lots of new patterns I love! Kathy


----------



## Kitler (Jun 18, 2011)

There are some lovely patterns here. I live in Britain and love all the free sites from other countries. The only problem is that the yarns I fall in love with aren't available over here so I have to substitute.


----------



## dottie2 (Mar 22, 2011)

Funny, I've been to the factory but never thought of checking for free patterns. Thank you.

Dottie


----------



## Sine (Jun 12, 2011)

Pocahontas said:


> I know there aren't supposed to be any dumb questions, but how do you 'bookmark'? Thanks in advance.


Bookmarks are links to your favorite websites. If you use Firefox, go to Help (at the top of your page--where you see File, Edit, History, Bookmarks, Tools, Help), and type in bookmarks. You will get instructions how to do it. I have several folders including one called "knitting" (think of it as your computer's file cabinet) and I put all my knitting bookmarks there.
If you use Internet Explorer, it called "Favorites" instead of "Bookmarks."


----------



## susykabloozie (Apr 17, 2011)

Oh my! Thanks for posting this link. I just saved a lot of patterns. I love their shawls.


----------



## Joy Marshall (Apr 6, 2011)

This is a really nice site and one I have not come across before. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## DOLDOL (Feb 28, 2011)

I was in that area for another event. When I saw the sign for the factory, I quickly made a u-turn and spent at least an hour looking around and of course adding to my stash. They have lovely yarns and the staff couldn't be nicer. They also have items made from their yarns located with the yarns so that you can see how it looks. Thanks for the reminder to look at their patterns!


----------



## GrandparentingPlus.com (Jul 2, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Jannabelle (Apr 2, 2011)

Thanks for the link


----------



## aem (Apr 14, 2011)

I echo Pocahontas-----How do you "bookmark"? Thanks


----------



## knitchic (Jun 15, 2011)

Thanks for sharing. Great site with so many free patterns to choose from. Jackie


----------



## Slashdog1 (Feb 10, 2011)

OK you all have to stop posting all these wonderful sites and pattern links. I will never be able to make all the ptterns I printed!!!!


----------



## Teddy (Mar 13, 2011)

I "met" this company at VogueLive in January, a small company and the people I talked to were very nice. Yarn was well priced, too, good if you are budget concious. Of course, I am still deciding what to do with it . . . it is very soft and every once in a while I go sit down and "pet" it and think I will get to it . . . perhaps before the year is out.

I was impressed, didn't think there were any companies in the US that were still spinning! So much has moved out to China or Turkey.


----------



## ShellsBells (May 12, 2011)

Thanx for the link. I downloaded the worsted weight ankle sock (for a small child) and the lace sock for my dress shoes! ;-)


----------

